# Value of secondhand Colnago Dream



## joeqp1

Due to my limited knowledge, I was wondering if anyone could give me a fair estimate of the value of a used Colnago Dream Lux (not sure of the year, probably 2002 or 2003) which is in very good condition:

7.9kg
Columbus Airplane 7005 Aluminium Airplane Pro-Racing Set Frame.
Mavic Ksyrium Elite Wheels
Veloflex Black 23mm Lightweight Tyres
Specialized Avatar Saddle 143mm Gel Cro-Mo Hollow rails
Shimano Ultegra group-set
9 speed
Shimano Dura-Ace chain
Main Chainring: 52
Deda Elementi bars
Colnago aluminium stem
Colnago carbon seat post
Time RXE pedals & cleats
Sigma BC1600 computer with cadence option

It has no damage except for a few minor paint chips and has done approx. 5000km.

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## dpower

*recent NOS purchase*

Just bought a brand new old stock Dream (all-alum) for a buddy of mine to build-up. This thing is gorgeous and came complete with the little Italian cyclist dude on the TT. $750 shipped (without a fork.) 

Some answere is better than none, right?


----------



## sml

Hey that is my previous bike! Did you end up buying it on ebay from me? It sold for what I think was a fair price in the end for both myself and the buyer. Trust it is performing well.


----------



## Fignon's Barber

joeqp1 said:


> Due to my limited knowledge, I was wondering if anyone could give me a fair estimate of the value of a used Colnago Dream Lux (not sure of the year, probably 2002 or 2003) which is in very good condition:
> 
> 7.9kg
> Columbus Airplane 7005 Aluminium Airplane Pro-Racing Set Frame.
> Mavic Ksyrium Elite Wheels
> Veloflex Black 23mm Lightweight Tyres
> Specialized Avatar Saddle 143mm Gel Cro-Mo Hollow rails
> Shimano Ultegra group-set
> 9 speed
> Shimano Dura-Ace chain
> Main Chainring: 52
> Deda Elementi bars
> Colnago aluminium stem
> Colnago carbon seat post
> Time RXE pedals & cleats
> Sigma BC1600 computer with cadence option
> 
> It has no damage except for a few minor paint chips and has done approx. 5000km.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated





Does it have the B-Stay rear triangle? If so, a fair price for the frame/fork is $800-$900. The other parts are good, not great, so I would think $1400 is a fair price. The dreamplus is a superb frameset. I race on one, and it is a performance machine.


----------



## sml

No. It didnt have the B-Stay rear triangle ... was all alu. It ended up selling for about AU$2k ... so about exactly your US$1400 estimate!


----------



## AmoJohnny

does anyone know how much a dream frame weighs? Ive been trying to find a figure for a really long time... no luck...or maybe a dream HX


----------



## austinut

AmoJohnny said:


> does anyone know how much a dream frame weighs? Ive been trying to find a figure for a really long time... no luck...or maybe a dream HX


I have a Colanago Dream with HP and B stays and if i remember correctly the frame weighted in around 2.5lbs. With record brakes, shifters,derailurs Fsa K-wing bars, seatpost and compact cranks, zero pedals, Chris King headset, SLR saddle, Ksyrium SSL wheels she weighted in at a little over 16lbs. Bought the frame and fork last summer...what an awesome ride!


----------



## Sablotny

*HX Weight*

"does anyone know how much a dream frame weighs? Ive been trying to find a figure for a really long time... no luck...or maybe a dream HX"

Ordered up a Dream HP last summer, received a Dream HX in 53 sloping (56.3 TT) this winter. Was a bit surprised to find it weighs 3.2 pounds, 0.3 pounds heavier than the Schwinn Homegrown (Yeti) it replaced. Even the all-carbon fork weighs more than the aluminum-steer'd Easton EC70 that replaced. The HX is gorgeous, lacks a bit of the acceleration snap of the all aluminum frame, but is much nicer over the long haul. Dreams have changed significantly from the all aluminum, Altec days to the present carbon & Airplane model.


----------



## Sablotny

*Ps*

Forgot the pic...


----------



## youngt2

*Colnago Dream B-stay Dreamy !*

I bought a 2006 with the carbon front & rear triangles & aluminum main triangle from a shop manager @ easter 2007 for $2500 cdn with Campy Centaur 10 spd. ( he wanted $3grand I gave him ca$h). I really wanted a Scott CR1 with Dur-ace but that deal fell through @ the last minute. Here it is spring 2009 & I own both bikes now & guess what ? The CR1 is lighter by about 3-4 lbs but I grab the Colnago for solo chill-out rides everytime. It's like deciding to date Ja-Lo or Angelina Jolley on any given day. ( I'm a lucky guy) I'm not saying the ride is the same - they are quite different but after 10 kms or so both are too sweet . I've gone to the UST tubless on the CR1 which has saved weight but the geometry on the Colnago seems to make up for that. Every time I invite a rooky to try " a really good bike" they can't believe the difference.My previous ride was a Ti by Litespeed.(Old technology) After 2 years on both I won't sell either one. My wife would have to go first. Hope this helps .


----------

